

Facebook Has Something Mysterious to Show Everyone - marcieoum
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/01/facebook-mystery/

======
jdee
The title of the invitation 'look what we are building' clearly calls back to
the 'building' of the new HQ by Frank Gehry announced last year for me
:<http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/24/facebook-gehry-building/>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Gehry>

------
UnoriginalGuy
Facebook the company is kind of boring. They have one core product (Facebook)
and have built a little around that (chat, advertising), but they really
haven't released another core product ever that I can think of.

Kind of reminds me of Google back before they launched GMail which really
seemed to alter the company's course and remind the world that "we are more
than just a search engine."

I hope Facebook are releasing something new, and I hope it has nothing
directly to do with their Facebook site/product.

------
SunboX
Maybe it's a Firefox OS based phone ... or maybe not. ;) I've read about it
some months ago on a chinese blog:

[http://all-multimedia-solutions.blogspot.de/2012/12/facebook...](http://all-
multimedia-solutions.blogspot.de/2012/12/facebook-phone-based-on-mozilla-
firefox.html?m=1)

~~~
bobbles
Zuckerberg has always strongly denied the facebook phone idea:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/9537880/Mark-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/9537880/Mark-
Zuckerberg-denies-that-there-will-be-a-Facebook-phone.html)

It does appear to be the story the aussie media is running with though

~~~
tlrobinson
IIRC Steve Jobs strongly denied the existence of a phone and/or tablet until
ideas announced.

------
leed25d
Facebook is dying

